# are you happy with your times?



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

i remember when i started. i said if i could get it under a minute id be happy. right. that just made me want 45, then 30, 20 and so on.

now im at 15 avg, and im telling myself ill be happy if i can get 12-13. i wonder what will happen when i do?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 10, 2009)

Same situation as you.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 10, 2009)

Same here, haha. Except that 15 avg is more of a 21ish for me. =\ 

It's part of what I love about cubing though, the constant desire to improve. But, unlike most things for me, I actually see improvement. ^_^

I honestly don't believe I'll be happy til' I'm the WR holder, and even then I'd probably want to beat my own time. But that'll never happen, so... ah well, haha. It's fun none-the-less!


----------



## LNZ (Dec 10, 2009)

Given what I face evey time I scramble any puzzle product apart from the 1x1x1 cube, I am happy right now.

But I know I can go low 6 minutes for a 5x5 and about 2:40 for a 4x4.


----------



## Jani (Dec 10, 2009)

cubers will never get enough satisfaction about time


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

Must...

get...

faster...


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 10, 2009)

never.....even if I got sub-10 consistently.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Dec 10, 2009)

Funny, I noticed in this video that most of the cubers are in disappointment after their solves. Even though Piti got times faster than his average.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRWAuHAJnbI


----------



## chris410 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am starting to finally see solves in just under a minute...each time I get one you would think I won the lottery! I look at this as being similar to when I started riding motorcycles...the first time I hit 20mph I was excited and terrified...now during some of the races I see up to 167mph and actually use that time to relax since it is on the straights. I can see how those who are more advanced want to push themselves so I am enjoying the struggle to simply solve in under a minute...I hope someday I improve and can enjoy faster times but for now when I see only seconds VS minutes I am quite happy. When I see those with 20 seconds and faster it is amazing to me.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 10, 2009)

No! Not fast enough!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

The definition of a speedcuber: someone who is not happy with his/her cubing times.


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 10, 2009)

No(t yet)....


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 10, 2009)

No way, not until I can sub 40 4x4


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

I also am stuck at about 15 seconds on average for 3x3x3. Ever since I switched to the type C cube though I have been getting sub-15 averages much more consistently than I used to (but still not consistent enough for my satisfaction). I also have gotten sub-14 about 3 times now using my type C.

My big goal right now is to finally do a sub-15 average of 100, but I know if I achieve it that my goal will be to do a sub-14 average of 100 

Like you I am never satisfied with my times, but I do always make a point to celebrate my milestones and achievements. If you don't take time to allow yourself to celebrate your achievements you will spiral into a non-healthy über-competitive mindset, and that just sucks.

Having said that though, how I'm never satisfied with my times, that feeling is ten times worse for BLD for me  I REALLY want to improve my BLD times, much more so than for 3x3x3 speed.

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not happy with my times, but I'm happy with my progress.

I am averaging around 13-14 now, and I know that I can be faster, since I only know about 20-30 OLLs


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 10, 2009)

No, I'll never be happy until I get the SR.


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2009)

If we were happy with our times, the sport of speedcubing wouldn't exist.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2009)

I am happy with some of my average times (like computer 4x4x4), but I certainly won't get to that point with all puzzles. I'm not hyper-competitive, so if I am consistently fast enough at something then I can be happy with each solve. Of course I always want to improve, but it doesn't necessarily have to be because I think I am slow, but rather because I would enjoy faster solves even more.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

My goal right now is to beat the first world record that was set. It seems like a good goal. then I can tell myself "If I was there, I might've won"

... I know this isn't true in the least bit, since the meathod I'm using didn't exist then... but it keeps me working at it. I just 2 days ago got my first sub-30, so I'm on my way


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm certainly not ever satisfied with my times, but I do recognize that I don't put in nearly enough practice to get too worked up about it.


----------



## Tyrannous (Dec 10, 2009)

definately not happy with mine (see below) so am in the middle of changing my homemade method to get even sub 20, but even if i get sub 20 i know ill want a sub 15, then sub 12, then ill go for a sub 10 lol, so nah but its always nice to improve and have determinance no? if not then what sort of passion is it...


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

want...............................sub-15.............................average


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 10, 2009)

im satisfied with my 2 minute megaminx average


----------



## retr0 (Dec 10, 2009)

I rarely sub-40 so naturally I'm unhappy. My friends don't understand it. I can solve a puzzle in less than 1 minute, but they can't solve it at all. I'd love to be faster. It's the competition that makes this puzzle so fun imo.

I'm always trying to work out how to speed up.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 10, 2009)

I am of course looking to get faster but I am very pleased with being at 40 avg. It feels good and of course I want 30


----------



## Novriil (Dec 10, 2009)

now.. let's see:
2x2: NOO.. I'll learn full CLL and then I'll see.
3x3: nononono... too slow.
4x4: NOWAI!
5x5: sub-2 would be nice 
pyraminx: no 
sq-1: I can't even do it by my head.
megaminx: no...
3BLD: no.
3OH: no
3ft: no
there must be more puzzles i solve.. damn. can't remember any.

conclusion: NO!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2009)

I refuse to be happy until I can get sub13 averages in competition


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I refuse to be happy until I can get sub13 averages in competition



REFUSE!!?!?!?!?!
youre so harsh on yourself! =P


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 10, 2009)

(almost) no one is happy with their times ... we always now that we can get faster and stuff...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll be happy with a time for like... the day that I get it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to be happy until I can get sub13 averages in competition
> ...



I was kidding...
Of course I'm happy with a 13ish average, but I really want to eventually get an official sub13 average


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> I'm certainly not ever satisfied with my times, but I do recognize that I don't put in nearly enough practice to get too worked up about it.


this.


----------



## Lofty (Dec 10, 2009)

I used to be pretty satisfied with my OH times. Than along came Yumu. I'm not satisfied anymore.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2009)

meh.
I'm both unhappy and happy about my times.

Happy - Looking back from when I started cubing I am happy to see how much I progressed. I remember first racing with a few of my friends and getting sub-1 minute for the first time. It's those type of things that when I look back at makes me feel satisfied about where I am now.

Unhappy - I look forward to what my times will eventually be, but until I reach them, I am very unsatisfied. And getting more into other puzzles (4x4 now) and trying to break barriers again is like starting to cube from the beginning which leads to me being frustrated and very unhappy with my times.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 10, 2009)

Even if I was getting consistent sub-4 3x3 solves, I would want consistent sub-3. I am not and never will be happy with my times.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be happy if I can get sub-20.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> I'll be happy if I can get sub-20.



No you won't be when you get there. 

I'm not satisfied with mine and I really want consistently sub-15 averages.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not happy with my non-constant-but-close-to sub-20 one-handed average.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I used to be pretty satisfied with my OH times. Than along came Yumu. I'm not satisfied anymore.



lol. +1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 14, 2009)

No. I'm not happy unless I start subbing 30.
4x4:Wanna sub-2
5x5-Wanna sub 3


----------



## ianini (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm satisfied with my progress. Not my times.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be happy if I can get sub-20.
> ...



You could be right. I told myself I'll be happy with consistent sub-40 when I was at 45 .


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> Are you satisfied with your times?



Is the pope Catholic?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know whether I won't be satisfied at sub-20. When I'm sub 20 I'll fit in with the majority of cubers. That said, I'm not going to stop improving.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not happy with my times. I'm sub30 all the time while practicing but I can never EVER get a sub-30 average in competition


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be satisfied, once I can do BLD, in under 1:30. 3x3 sub 15. 2x2, well, I'm already pretty happy. Pyra, sub faz. 5x5, sub 2. Clock, sub 20. Other puzzles don't care (though I'm sure I'm missing one I do care about)


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm happy. Its the "OMG I'M ALMOST SUB 20" rush I bet.


----------



## Faz (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> *I'll be satisfied*, once I can do BLD, in under 1:30. 3x3 sub 15. 2x2, well, I'm already pretty happy. Pyra, sub faz. 5x5, sub 2. Clock, sub 20. Other puzzles don't care (though I'm sure I'm missing one I do care about)



Lolno...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 14, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> Are you satisfied with your times?



Is the space pope reptilian?

On a non-TV show related note, no, I am not satisfied with my times because I have no time to find out what my times are (but I wouldn't be anyway so meh). Very busy time of year and all my solves are done on a bus or at school without a timer.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > Are you satisfied with your times?
> ...



For me it is:



[email protected]! said:


> Are you satisfied with your times?



Is the pope an Atheist?


----------



## yogonu (Dec 14, 2009)

Right now Im happy, but thats because my average just dropped from sub 25 averages to sub 23 averages, I remember when I thought there was no way I would ever get any faster, that was when I averaged 1:30 and my cross took 20 seconds, now the whole solve only takes 20 seconds or less sometimes.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, i think is too early to talk about satisfaction for me.
I'm working on full PLL and i'm around the 45ish average.
I'm happy with *my progress* anyway, I think I have a long journey to go.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 14, 2009)

i... must... get .... sub-40!!! (so noob  ) yeah, i got my 50 sec average and i wasn't to happy even though i wanted that to be my goal...


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

I am purely disgusted with my 30-40 sec. averages...

I will cool down for a little bit after I get to 20.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 14, 2009)

Seeing as I just reached sub 20, quit cubing as my main hobby, and am now at 20-21 second averages, absolutely not.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

i will never est until maybe i average under 20 seconds, but probably not the either


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 14, 2009)

thats what makes cubing what it is. you can be fast. but you want to be faster.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah. like three seconds fast


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll be happy when I get a B****** BLD SOLVE!!!! GRAAAAAHAHAHAHAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, sub 20 average would be nice.


----------

